# Imac g3 en panne: écran gris



## macstrawberry (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, quel titre accrocheur non?
En panne, ca veut tout dire ...
Sérieusement, je suis nouveau, on s'en doute pas, j'espère d'ailleurs être au bon endroit pour poster sinon, je le serais pas ben ... Sinon j'ai chercher tous les mots clés possible, pour trouver une solution, mais rien en rapport avec ma situation alors si un post existant existe (logique) et qui pourrait résoudre mes problèmes et bien vous seriez très gentil de donner le lien.
Fin bref, passons au mac, c'est un Imac g3 de 400mhz apparemment selon déscription lors de la vente. Un Strawberry, rapport avec mon pseudo si jamais vous arrivez encore à lire jusque ici.
Donc de 1999 je suppose: 

McIntosh I Mac G3 400 Mhz
Code modèle 406
N° de série: RU 94801 SHDC
Système Mac OS 9.2.2
Quick Time 5.0.2
SDRAM: 128 Mo
Mémoire vidéo: 8 Mo

Normalement si j'étais arriver a l'allumer il y aurait des logiciels dessus.

Problème: J'appuye sur le bouton démarrer, lumière du bouton s'allume, le procsseur s'active ou le dda vec du moins je suppose! ecran crépite et s'allume d'abord blanc puis devient gris, et voila après plus que le bruit léger du ventilos si il y en a un sinon c'est autre chose!
J'ai brancher un autre écran, et surprise, un deuxième écran gris quel chance quand même.
Alors du coup j'ai tenter reset, le truc qui a servi à rien.
Alors du coup je me tourne vers vous, connaisseur, j'aimerais bien que vous me disiez ce que vous en pensez, bon j'avoue acheter un vieux clou de 10 ans pour débuter dans mac faut le faire , mais j'ai voulut tenter et pour le moment c'est perdu.

Sinon j'ai un cd avec le mac , il est orange, avec marquer croie-je recupération de données, mais comme je l'ai fourguer dans le mac et que je debute j'arrive plus à sortir le cd, l'intelligence même de croire que le cd allait le sauver sans problème de suite!

Donc, svp, aidez moi à croire que mac c'est pas de la daube surtout que c'est mon tout premier!


----------



## macstrawberry (25 Juillet 2009)

Réparer!

Magnifique, je me répond ne pouvant supprimer le message!
Merci à tous pour votre aide (0) :rateau:

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/iMacG3_2000UserManual.PDF

Voila, alors après démontage complet du Imac, je l'ai pas casser par contre j'ai quelques visses en trop je verrais un autre jour, bref j'ai réussi à acceder à ce qui me semblait bloquer, le lecteur cd, effectivement avec 2 CD enfoncer dedans+1 carton+ 1 boucle d'oreille difficile de faire pire!
Alors une fois tout ça virer je tombe sur le CD, oui que j'avais remis, mais je n'avais pas fait attention ou mal fait le CD+ touche C, j'ai réessayer et la, tadam, ca fonctionne!
Magnifique, oui je sais, le CD orange pour la restauration des données, je croyais que c'était juste des logiciels mais non le tout, en fait. Donc ca refonctionne, j'ai 6.5GO super!

C'est sympathique!
J'espère que un jour peut être ce poste servira à quelqu'un, 
au moins pour dire que le lecteur cd, il est possible d'éjecter le cd via un cure dent ou un trombone si ca sort vraiment pas ou bien de tout démonter!

Sur ce, bonne continuation à tous, et à bientot si ca se trouve, mais plus dans ce post!


----------



## toto7485 (4 Avril 2010)

*Bonjour,

J'ai un problème similaire , quand j'allume mon iMac G3 OS 9, il y a du bleu, et parfois les logos son déformer. Je le redémarre et ope sa recommence mais cette fois si c'est une nouvelle couleurs ( rouge,gris,rose,violet,jaune etc...), et de temps en temps les logos change de taille.

J'espère que quelqu'un à la solution, ou une touche ou autre pour pouvoir remettre la configuration de l'écran par défaut. J'étudie toutes solutions.


merci d'avance !!!   *


----------



## iMacounet (4 Avril 2010)

Quelle est la fiche technique ?

Il tourne sous OS9, ok.

  as tu installé (ou essayé) OS X ? Si oui, as tu fait la mise à jour du firmware (4.1.9) ?

Peut être que la carte PAV ou le tube, enfin un des deux qui est peut être en train de lâcher.


----------



## KERRIA (5 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir...


Et la pile..?...encore viable ? parce que sans elle...pas d'écran..

A+


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2010)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir...
> 
> 
> Et la pile..?...encore viable ? parce que sans elle...pas d'écran..
> ...



Pas sur un iMac


----------



## KERRIA (6 Avril 2010)

Salut...
Òups....faut que j'arrète de boire et de lire en diagonale...

Excuses s'il vous plait...et le bonjour vous va...


----------

